
Ask HN: How do think about hierarchies in terms of vectors, dimensions? - sharemywin
I&#x27;m not a mathematician so this is not rigorous by any stretch.<p>so too me a dimension is a the same as a datatype which is the same as a feature. a point is a record which is an object. a space is all the possibility unconstrained in multiple dimensions. a projection is an object along less dimensions. which is also an abstraction. so how do hierarchies fit into it?  a lot of structured data seems to be in hierarchies and graphs. Languages, paths, folders, etc.  is there an intuitive way to think about graphs and hierarchies and spaces?
======
optimax
All your examples are describing various aspects of the space itself, i.e. all
objects that you listed are just different collections of
points/records/objects.

A hierarchy, or a graph in general, is different in that, in addition to
describing a set of nodes/objects/records/points, it additionally describes
_relationships_ among these things.

So a hierarchy (graph) is two sets: points (objects/etc), and edges
(relationships) among the points.

